# SOS .. Virus ???



## Gogaule (5 Août 2012)

Bonjour à toutes et tous .

Depuis une heure ou deux sur  mon MacBook avec  mac os 10.6.8 une petite fenêtre est apparue . Elle commente tout ce que je fait et ce re dimensionne toute seule .
J'ai mis à la poubelle Voice à la poubelle mais cela parle toujours .

Fenêtre noire entourée de blanc en forme de bouton . Toutes mes opérations s'inscrivent dedans c'est très désagréable .

Cordialement.


----------



## otgl (6 Août 2012)

Ce n'est pas un virus, mais une aide pour les mal-voyants qui est fournie avec OS X. Premièrement, il faut restaurer les éléments que tu as mis à tort dans la Corbeille:

Ouvrir la Corbeille.
Sélectionner les éléments supprimés.
Faire un clic droit et choisir "Remettre".
Deuxièmement, il faut désactiver cette aide:

Aller dans &#63743; > Préférences Système > Accessibilité.
Cliquer sur l'onglet VoiceOver.
Décocher la case "Activer VoiceOver".


----------



## Gogaule (6 Août 2012)

Bonjour à toutes et tous .

@otgl   Merci ..

Tout est rentré dans l'ordre , c'était bien une farce de mon chat ..Ouf .
Mais j'ai cherché .

Cordialement.


----------

